
Mysterious alien cigar 'asteroid' is interstellar lump of ice, not a spaceship - stmw
https://phys.org/news/2017-12-mysterious-alien-cigar-asteroid-interstellar.html
======
krasicki
If there are organisms in the ice, its a spaceship.

~~~
stmw
That's a good point, I mean what if they're ice-based life forms? Perhaps we
shouldn't be so presumptive.

------
eggy
Exciting in any case as an extra-solar/interstellar object. My mind jumped to
the movie Lifeforce. Frozen vampires inside!

